# Dish Wally and Dish 1000.2 western arc dish setup?



## ashm231 (7 mo ago)

I had a Dish Hopper that was connected to a Dish Hybrid Solo Hub. Port 2 on LNB was connected to ODU on hub and Hopper was connected to HOST. Everything worked fine. The Hopper got struck by lightning so since I do not care about all of the other features I swapped it with a VIP211Z. I connected it the same way and it also has worked fine for the past several years. The VIP211z got struck by lightning so I decided to upgrade it to a Wally. I connected it the same way but it doesn't work. I connected a powered SAT meter to this setup and I get nothing. I have had the SAT meter connected to this setup in the past and it worked and locked onto satellites. So I am assuming that it also burned up either the Solo hub or the LNB. 
So my question is if I swap the LNB or Hybrid Solo Hub should the Wally also work in the same setup? I have a spare of both. I know that this is designed for the Hopper but who knows I may swap to a Hopper again one day. There are no other receivers connected to the Dish, this is a Dish Outdoors setup on a Tripod. Or can I come off of port 1 or 2 on 1000.2 LNB directly to Wally? I am also investing in a good Surge Protector so I can stop buying receivers.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

All the Wally needs is a single coax from port 1 of either a DPH or DPP LNB. No hub needed...

And consider moving to someplace less lightening prone?


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

NYDutch said:


> All the Wally needs is a single coax from port 1 of either a DPH or DPP LNB. No hub needed...
> 
> And consider moving to someplace less lightening prone?


Ground the dish.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

satcrazy said:


> Ground the dish.


Good point! As a full time RV'er, that didn't occur to me since my portable dish never gets directly grounded.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Grounding the dish and the cabling is uniquely for protection from static electricity build-up. The only thing you can do for lightning is to provide a more attractive path (i.e. lightning rod).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just need to follow NEC code, less "attractive path"


----------

